# 24D Haying Restriction



## rajela

Does anyone know why they have the 30 day restriction on harvesting hay after applying 24D Amine. Does it affect the livestock that is eating it or is it just so the herbicide has time to transfer to the plant and kill it? If you was to harvest before the 30 day what are the possible effect to livestock that will digest the hay? Needing to kill some weeds but don't need to wait 30 until I cut for hay.


----------



## glasswrongsize

It doesn't answer your question, but I think 2,4-d ester is only a 14 day restriction if that helps.

73, Mark


----------



## Tim/South

I do not pull the cattle off the pastures when we spray 2-4D and have never had a problem.

I guess there is a reason for the label restriction. Not sure what the reason is.


----------



## somedevildawg

Guess I didn't read the label


----------



## Tim/South

somedevildawg said:


> Guess I didn't read the label


Must be in the fine print.


----------



## rajela

No Grazing Restriction except for lactating dairy cattle. Which I can understand. Yea cattle will follow the spray rig grazing right behind it. Would have to order ester and this needs to happen today. Gonna spray this morning and then hold off cutting as long as possible.

Thanks
Scott


----------



## somedevildawg

To hot for ester right now anyways.....good luck


----------



## glasswrongsize

somedevildawg said:


> To hot for ester right now anyways.....good luck


That's good info.

I'm very ignorant to various chemicals, but am trying to learn/use a little as necessary. What are the temp recommendations for Amine and/or Ester? I have a field that I intend to spray in a week or two. I just mowed with the batwing mower to take out woody weeds (horseweed, blackberry briars, multiflora roses, etc...) There were not that many weeds, and not that thick, but enough that I wasn't going to bale it (new to me hay field). Is Amine a good choice for this time of year? I intend to give it a week or two for the clippings to settle and the weeds to begin a good regrowth so that they will take up the 2,4-d; am I on the right track or peeing up a rope?

73, Mark


----------



## somedevildawg

While the ester formulation is, generally speaking, more effective.......it comes with its on set of problems when compared to a salt formulation. Especially with 2-4d.....as we know most broadleafs (tomato, watermelon, etc) crops are highly sensitive to 2-4d and it can volitize very easily and quickly become a nightmare scenario for the farmer. This volitization is much greater at higher temps. If an ester formulation is sprayed in the heat of the day, non-target grass may be damaged as well. Typically, here in South Georgia I draw the line on or about March as my last date to use ester compounds. In December, jan, February, I feel ok using ester unless we have some real hot weather, in that case I'll opt for the salt compound (amine). Never noticed any real difference between the two in terms of control......but for the record, I believe the ester formulations are a bit "hotter" (if you will) I think mainly because the plant more readily absorbs the ester product.......hth


----------



## Colby

I sprayed some 2-4D Amine this morning and was reading about the grazing restrictions and saw the 30 days before making hay. Doesn't make any since especially since 2-4D doesn't have a residue. I don't think it'll hurt any.


----------



## Vol

Its a good idea to go to a drift control type nozzle on your sprayers which is basically a coarse mist with larger droplets.....you really can get just as good coverage and have a lot less chance of volatilization where your spray forms a cloud and drifts over and kills someones sensitive crop. Also the coarse droplets helps immensely when spraying in light winds (under 10 mph).

Regards, Mike


----------



## rajela

Colby said:


> I sprayed some 2-4D Amine this morning and was reading about the grazing restrictions and saw the 30 days before making hay. Doesn't make any since especially since 2-4D doesn't have a residue. I don't think it'll hurt any.


Colby

I think it might be so the chemical has time to do it's thing. If you sprayed and then cut to soon the plant has not had time to transfer enough to the roots to kill it completely and it would return. I know it takes several weeks to see any results on some weeds. I am going to give it 2 weeks or maybe 3 and cut it.


----------



## TJH

When I was a kid, dad parked a sprayer with ester in it under a fully grown pecan tree overnight one hot summer night, it killed it. He was mad about that for a week and he never used ester again.


----------

